# Orc and Goblin Tactics - Sample Army Lists (2k)



## Ratvan

To give new players who are interested in the greenskins an idea of what type of list they can play I decided to come up with a few "themed" lists, purely to show the amount of customisation possible within the Orcs and Goblins book.

These are not ment to be "Highly Competative" just an indication of what you can run.

Sample 1 - Chariot Spam

Savage Orc Great Shaman - 230
Level 4, Dispel Scroll
(I know I said never do this but well he really is defensively minded and got a 'free' Ward)

Savage Orc Big Boss - 150
BSB, Gold Sigil Sword, Crown of Command 
(Stubborn Savage Orcs anyone?)

26 Savage Orcs - 254
AHW, Musician, Standard

26 Savage Orcs - 254
AHW, Musician, Standard

(no Core Chariots unfortunately so bare minimum points go into the Savage Orcs for core choices)

9 Goblin Wolf Chariots - 495
Extra Crew

(Well now, that is an insane amount of strength 5 impact hits and strength 4 spear attacks for so little points. Plus at Movement 9 you should be hitting what you want, when you want!)

3 Orc Boar Chariots - 270
Extra Crew

(Some more Strength 5 impact hits but with a little more survivability, add in another 2 stregth 5 attacks from the crew and another 2 from the warboars . Most people at this points level would be hard pressed to destroy this many chariots)

5 Spear Chukkas - 140

Rock Lobba - 85

Doom Diver - 80

Total 1993

Ideally I would have preferred more warmachines but they will more or less be redundant after the 3rd turn at the very latest and would have ment that I would have to cut out some of the chariots, but as its chariot heavy whats the point?

Sample List 2 - Standard List

Night Goblin Great Shaman - 200
Level 4, Dispel Scroll

(You really want Curse of Da Bad Moon spell, see below)

Night Goblin Shaman - 50

Night Goblin Shaman - 85
Power Scroll

(You want this guy to have the Curse, roll for his spells last and switch out any 6's. The other level 1 is to throw around Sneaky Stabbing and suck out/steal dispell dice while your level 4 casts Itchy Nuisance)

Savage Orc Warboss (general) - 180
Sword of Swift Slaying, Shield

(leadership 9 bubble fighter)

Black Orc Big Boss - 127
BSB, Shield, Banner of Eternal Flame

Savage Orc Big Boss - 93
AHW, Boar

25 Savage Orcs - 295
Big Uns, AHW, Musician, Standard

25 Night Goblins - 170
Musican, Standard, 3 Fanatics

25 Night Goblins - 170
Musican, Standard, 3 Fanatics

10 Goblin Wolf Riders - 120
Spears, Musician

5 Spear Chukkas - 175

2 Rock Lobbas - 170

2 Doom Divers - 160

Total 1995


----------

